
Tattoos: The Legacy of a Seafaring Heritage - gruseom
http://www.historytoday.com/tessa-dunlop/tattoos-legacy-seafaring-heritage
======
Fuzzwah
Since no one else has commented I thought I'd add a tangent which I found
interesting when I learned of it:

The origins of the euphemism "nailing" to refer to having sex comes from ~1800
when HMS Dolphin was in harbor at Tahiti:

The relationships became particularly friendly when the sailors discovered
that the women were eager to exchange sex for iron. This trade became so
extensive that the loss of nails started to threaten Dolphin's physical
integrity.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Dolphin_(1751)>

